# Looking for a girl gsd



## HopeforGermanshepherds (Jul 21, 2017)

I?m looking for a GSD female puppy I only take 300$$ and down but I?m looking for a lower price I live in Omaha


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Just to clarify here, you're looking for a female gsd for $300 or less? And what are your plans for her? Will you be breeding her or looking for a companion? Sport dog? These are important questions to help you find the best dog in your budget.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

You won?t be finding a quality gsd for under 300 unless you go rescue.


What happened to your other dog?


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I am located in Nebraska. 

Your best bet is to go through your local shelters or rescues. You will not find any reputable breeder who will sell for $300 or less. There are many things that go into breeding, including health testing at a minimum, as well as knowing enough about the bloodlines, strengths and weaknesses of your breeding animals, and what would be the best suited match to produce puppies that meet the breed standard. The only ones that I see listed for sale anywhere near that price is from BYB's.


----------

